# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Meditation devices and aids

## VinceField

I'd like to start a discussion sharing opinions about the pros and cons of using technology to assist one's meditation practice. I am mainly referring to any external piece of technology that induces a meditative state, such as Hemi-Sync binaural beats, energy resonance devices, crystals, etc.

----------


## lunagoddess

I personally find it easier to practice OBE meditations by listening to binaural beats.  Not only does it keep me focused, it blocks out other external noise.  I have also found a nice guided meditation on awareness.  They're not necessary but I like hearing new perspectives and routines sometimes.  I have read that it is counter-productive to become reliant on aids like that and I can understand why.  It's kinda worthless to learn how to do those things but only under very specific circumstances.  And I suppose one can argue that it poses less of a mental challenge.  However, I don't see the harm in switching back and forth between methods to mix it up a little.  Whatever floats your boat.

----------


## VinceField

I think the main factor to consider is what the goal of the practice is.  If the goal of the meditation is to induce an OBE, like you suggested, then Hemi-Sync is a great tool.  I likewise use it for achieving OBEs and LDs.  If the goal is to develop wholesome skills and qualities of mind and to eliminate the mind's defilements, such as the goal with Buddhist meditation practices, then using external aids is a disservice, as it induces a calm and tranquil mind without the need to develop the skills that are otherwise necessary to let go of attachments and dissolve hinderances of the mind to achieve that peaceful state.

----------


## JPdreamlord

I use *Headspace* ... look it up on the Appstore for Iphone or Andriod

----------

